# 330ci club sport



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Club Sport Survey by BMW*



Shades said:


> * I don't think they would offer a package with 60 more HP .That would bring the car to close in performance to the M3.All the other options seem like a possiblity . *


Yeah, I agree, but that is what it said.


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

It would make alot of sense if they have plans for a V8 M3. Since the Audi S4 is going V8, they may feel the need.

A V8 would pump up both the price and performance of the M3 creating room for an 'intermediate' higher performance E46.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

MikeW said:


> *It would make alot of sense if they have plans for a V8 M3. Since the Audi S4 is going V8, they may feel the need.
> 
> A V8 would pump up both the price and performance of the M3 creating room for an 'intermediate' higher performance E46. *


A production V8 M3 might also let them fight it out with Porsche on the racetrack again.

It's almost impossible to believe they could get an additional 60 hp from the 330 without a bump in displacement (or is this just the first 6-cylinder Valvetronic engine? :eeps: ).


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

I have heard all along that they wanted to move to a 3.2L from 3.0. There's you're displacement bump. That, plus valvetronic, plus some intake, exhaust, and DME magic....



PhilH said:


> *
> A production V8 M3 might also let them fight it out with Porsche on the racetrack again.
> 
> It's almost impossible to believe they could get an additional 60 hp from the 330 without a bump in displacement (or is this just the first 6-cylinder Valvetronic engine? :eeps: ). *


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

MikeW said:


> *I have heard all along that they wanted to move to a 3.2L from 3.0. There's you're displacement bump. That, plus valvetronic, plus some intake, exhaust, and DME magic....*


Sounds like BMW is really trying to get me to break down and buy an E46. A bump in horsepower like this might finally do it.

Roundel just reported the Valvetronic engines will be in the new 5-series next year. Maybe the 3-series will be getting them for 2004?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

It's a lovely motor, but little different from a regular 330Ci with well-chosen options (apart from that spoiler of course, sorry )

For those not in the know, the European-market ClubSport comes with 18" wheels (2-piece, double-5 spoke bolted jobs in the UK), a few bespoke colours, a shorter shifter (as in, they chopped an inch or two off the regular shifter), 20 kg removed sound-deadening and *that* spoiler.

BMW doesn't make any claims for increased performance, and it's unclear as to whether the suspension setting are any different to the 330Ci Sport (another trim version available in some European countries).

I suppose what people will notice the most is the increased engine noise and the shortened shift lever. Personally I don't know if it's worth the E5,000 (or £3,x00) increase over the price of a 330Ci Sport. Tweaked suspension and brakes would have set it off nicely, though!


----------

